# Little Boston in Trouble



## Mr Fixit (Jan 16, 2018)

Our little Boston Terrier "Minnie" went into labor last night. First two puppies made it out without a hitch. Last one is now stuck in the birth canal. I'm at the vet with her now, waiting on doctor to show up. She's doing fine but I'm sure the baby is dead now since the amniotic sack has been ruptured now for 6 hours. Has anyone ever had a birth as horrible as this? Our goats never have this problem and generally have healthy twins. Witnessed alot of births in my day but never ine this bad. I feel like I'm at fault in some way but cant say how.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 16, 2018)

I worked at a vet clinic for over 9 years.... unfortunately dogs with wide heads regularly had problems having pups due to head size. Cesarean sections were very common.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm sorry your Minnie is in trouble; hoping this get sorted soon, and well!

I had a friend who bred English Bulldogs, who said her female couldn't give birth without a C-section. According to her, that was "normal" for the breed. To me, that's pushing type just a little too far. Individuals can get into trouble for a variety of reasons (I have had to help deliver a few rabbit babies over the years, and watched some horse births go wrong on Marestare), but when it becomes a regular thing, maybe it's time to rethink what is expected of a breed?

Sometimes, what looks like a horrible mess can still have a good outcome. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2018)

Not uncommon for the breed. C-sections, like @promiseacres  mentioned, are pretty routine.
Surprised your vet didn't mention that was a possibility during her pregnancy checks.

Hoping she comes through this quickly. Congrats on the pups.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Jan 16, 2018)

Update on Minnie: Vet said she will be fine two baby girls didn't make it, two boys made it and are doing well. I had heard of the breed having problems during delivery but naively ignored the signs. Valuable lesson learned, hope someone else can benefit from this information.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Jan 16, 2018)

Update on Minnie: Vet said she will be fine two baby girls didn't make it, two boys made it and are doing well. I had heard of the breed having problems during delivery but naively ignored the signs. Valuable lesson learned, hope someone else can benefit from this information.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 16, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the hard lesson painfully learned, but congratulations on the surviving puppies!


----------



## Mr Fixit (Jan 16, 2018)

Bunnylady said:


> Sorry to hear about the hard lesson painfully learned, but congratulations on the surviving puppies!


 She is turning out to be a good little momma! Daddy dawg "Luke" was genuinely remorseful when I buried the other two. People say animals don't feel but I know they do mentally and physically. Not that they have souls like we do, but can definitely feel joy and grief. Im sure y'all know that too.


----------

